# Navy SEAL Saves Comrades By Falling on Grenade



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,220757,00.html

There are still heros out there.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW that is a real man there. Best wishes to his friends and family. RIP


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

There are only two entities that will/have given their lives for others without regret...

Jesus and

The GI.

RIP

W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A ture American hero may God give him rest, and peace, and comfort for his family, and friends.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Its sad that the ones with the balls to do that are the ones to die. :smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

absent companions.... :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

God's rest oohay


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Geater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.

John 15:13


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

samskara said:


> Geater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.
> 
> John 15:13


Well said


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> A ture American hero may God give him rest, and peace, and comfort for his family, and friends.


Amen:smt1099 :smt1099


----------

